# Solar stock tank - DIY - eliminates heater



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my sister used to have a similar tank to that, but much smaller, in minnesota and it worked really well !


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Really? That was my first thought, how well does something like this work in truly cold temps? I may need to look into this, right now I run two heaters in two troughs..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Not Fair!! I need directions and TOTAL cost, pleeeezz??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too Corporal! :lol:

It was from a going green magazine that my mom gets. Unfortunately, it didn't give specs or details. I'm hoping I can find the parts and make an attempt with farmgirl ingenuity :wink:


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Is this solar collector meant to be left set up year round? Or is it just for the winter, and removed when the temperatures remain above freezing?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a really cool idea!

I have destructive horses...I am afraid that thing would be destroyed unfortunately...lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> That's a really cool idea!
> 
> I have destructive horses...I am afraid that thing would be destroyed unfortunately...lol.


I'm imagining Stilts wearing it....:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm imagining Stilts wearing it....:lol:


Bah haha! That's _exactly_ what I was thinking....wearing it like a tutu.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine is on the side of the barn under an overhang. No sun access there. Cool idea though!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Me too Corporal! :lol:
> 
> It was from a going green magazine that my mom gets. Unfortunately, it didn't give specs or details. I'm hoping I can find the parts and make an attempt with farmgirl ingenuity :wink:


Have you found a list of materials needed to construct this? We would like to build one but we need to know what to use.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Did anyone ever come up with a supplies list? I'm thinking plywood (for the lid & walls), 2x4s for the supports, and 2 sheets of corrugated plastic for the solar collector.. As well as black paint for the tank. 

I'd like to try it this winter. Anyone think of anything I'm missing?

ETA - Just found the article: http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-it-yourself/solar-stock-tank-z10m0gri.aspx


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

No I haven't. It's on my list (that's a notebook lol) of things to do. I think MN is probably spot on. I still want to try it for our smaller tanks, we have a propane heater on the big tank - with the winter we had last year it hardly got used, just had it topped off at summer prices and it cost a whopping $26


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to buy the materials this next week and put it together this month. Even if I have to run a heater on the coldest nights it'll still save a good bit of money for me.


----------

